# Head bobbing



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, I've looked every where and cannot figure out why Zane keeps bobbing his head at me. I've seen all kinds of theories about why doves bob their head when the walk, but he's not walking anywhere. He stands there and bobs his head toward me pretty constantly sometimes. Always toward me.

I absolutely love the little guy and sometimes I think he's trying to make friends! Is that wishful thinking?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If it is like a little bow, then he is kind of greeting you, though whether in a friendly way or otherwise remains to be seen 

We have a rescue pigeon ('Snowflake') who, when we first had him, was inside recuperating from an injury. He would bow to us and we would bow our heads back, and so on. In my case, he evidently considered me a rival male pigeon and used to rush forward in a bundle of white feathered fury to hit me with his wings


----------

